# Sacramento Ca Swap meet reminder



## acurint (Jul 2, 2021)

The Hooligans Bicycle Club welcomes you to our first annual summer swap meet for vintage bicycles, parts, and related items. There will be tacos and a Mediterranean food truck on site so bring your appetites.


----------



## JAF/CO (Jul 2, 2021)

What is the location for this swap?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 2, 2021)

JAF/CO said:


> What is the location for this swap?


----------



## Fonseca927 (Jul 2, 2021)

Plan on being there!


----------



## BrandonB (Jul 5, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> View attachment 1439588



Great place.  After the swap you have the museum and Old Sac is just a hop away.


----------



## Jon Olson (Jul 6, 2021)

What is the size of the “spot”? Space for a pickup and a table? Is it a parking lot?


----------



## acurint (Jul 6, 2021)

Jon Olson said:


> What is the size of the “spot”? Space for a pickup and a table? Is it a parking lot?



It's an unmarked gravel parking lot so it's about 40 yards square each side plus space in the middle and so far I have about 20 sellers so there should be plenty of room for your truck to park next to your stuff as long as it's not taking up 20 feet across.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 8, 2021)

Jon Olson said:


> What is the size of the “spot”? Space for a pickup and a table? Is it a parking lot?








I checked the site out-plenty of space! I'm bringing everything that isn't bolted to a bike!


----------



## acurint (Jul 8, 2021)

Sounds great. Everything you can fit in your truck bed will be fine and of course if you wanted to bring even more like a couple of truck loads are a large trailer then I might be $20 but it's only if your pile was like 20 ft across.


----------



## acurint (Jul 8, 2021)

But if it's just everything you can pile sky high in your truck $10 is what we're telling everyone.


----------



## acurint (Jul 8, 2021)

acurint said:


> It's an unmarked gravel parking lot so it's about 40 yards square each side plus space in the middle and so far I have about 20 sellers so there should be plenty of room for your truck to park next to your stuff as long as it's not taking up 20 feet across.


----------



## acurint (Jul 8, 2021)

Hello everyone, giving a quick update. There will be room for approximately 20 sellers to park in the parking lot next to their spot but if you are a later arrival, you can set up but will have to PARK ON THE STREET at the 8 hour meters.  We will arrive at 6:00 a.m. to help with setting up and we hope to see you there.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 10, 2021)

Just got back from meet-uwwww- its a hot one today=113 degrees!!! Swap was huge-spaces were huge and plenty of room for vehicles in your space. Not only sellers from Sacramento but the bay area, Santa rosa and Santa Cruz, Yuba city, Stockton, Auburn and of course many of Sacramento's Hooligan Bicycle Club. This club puts on most the bicycle events in the Sacramento area. I have been on event/rides of theirs which had up to around 500/600 riders. Even some of the summer monthly rides are in the 300 riders attendance-a very active group. On site food truck served up delicious-gut bustin' portion burritos.  A big shout out to Eric(The C.A.B.E.'s 'acurint') for putting this together. Talking with Eric-looks like this will be a two event a year swap=awesome! Thanks Eric!  Watch for pictures of meet to be posted tonight.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 10, 2021)

Photos?


----------



## acurint (Jul 10, 2021)

We thank everyone for coming whether to buy, sell, or just shoot the breeze because it was good company. Maybe we will do one again in the fall when it's only 103°!


----------



## Fonseca927 (Jul 10, 2021)

Here’s a few from today’s swap!


----------



## 1439Mike (Jul 11, 2021)

Nice! Thx for the pictures.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 11, 2021)

I went mainly to get out of the fog in San Francisco and I didn't even have to drive!  Some people were packing up before 11:00 AM which is part of the California swap meet culture I just can't wrap my brain around.  If there's another I'll be there with a table full of stuff that is surplus to requirements!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 12, 2021)

We would have gladly traded some of your cool San Francisco fog for the heat that hit us Saturday-it was 113 degrees.


Andrew Gorman said:


> I went mainly to get out of the fog in San Francisco and I didn't even have to drive!  Some people were packing up before 11:00 AM which is part of the California swap meet culture I just can't wrap my brain around.  If there's another I'll be there with a table full of stuff that is surplus to requirements!


----------

